# new pvc code 2014



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

got an update from our local health department that controls all us in this county, the code for pvc is changing in 2014, the change is that primer will no longer be required when gluing pvc drainage lines together. personally i think its stupid to change it and i will continue to primer pvc, i like the nice clean look when using clear and i like the nice purple look when using purple primer. i like to know that when i glue it, it stays glued.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess that the powers that be have never seen a unprimered cement joint fall apart. 

I have.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I've seen many unprimed joints fail and or develope drip leaks.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

what do you guys think of that 1 step glue no primer needed? personally I like to clean with primer first.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree. Primer and glue. Always. How about the stuff in the spray can? Good quality stuff I bet.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You can thank your flooring industry lobbyist for this one, folks. When it leaks onto the floor, flooring gets installed. Maybe it's time to get into the water damage restoration business?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty soon solder will be outlawed and we will put copper together with only sharkbites.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we rarely ever used primer.... never had a problem

the only time I have ever had a problem was when we splattered a can of purple primer onto a basement floor and it stained it totally down to the bone....

the clear stuff is ok, and the purple stuff makes everything look like an abortion.......

its not necessary in dwv work and never was


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive been plenty of places with no glue or primer that lasted for years. Granted I was there to fix the stuff.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> we rarely ever used primer.... never had a problem
> 
> the only time I have ever had a problem was when we splattered a can of purple primer onto a basement floor and it stained it totally down to the bone....
> 
> ...


Primer can be done nice


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

The all weather is a one step glue approved in wisconsin for quite a while


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mr Plumber said:


> Pretty soon solder will be outlawed and we will put copper together with only sharkbites.


Or copper mate


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ill keep using purple primer. Otherwise the pipe will come a loose. Like chipping a old toilet flange. It easy if they didn't primer it


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Ill keep using purple primer. Otherwise the pipe will come a loose. Like chipping a old toilet flange. It easy if they didn't primer it


Agrees. The primer melts the pipe and fitting. Glue only will not.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*yea right*



504Plumber said:


> Primer can be done nice


yea right sure it can....

give a new can of purple primer to a dumb ass
apprentice......

put the dumb ass and the purple primer in a kitchen with a brand new vinyl floor just laid down last week.......

then just watch what happens......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We have a rule, NO PURPLE INSIDE.
And in the wrong hands a good job can look like crap with purple everywhere.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Learned the hard way, when I bring purple primer in a house, it stays in a bucket on top of a towel folded over. When primered right, you can hardly tell. No primer at all is asking for trouble....


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've chewed my son's azz more than once for letting it splatter or run. He does good. He had the whole what's it matter its going to be covered in a wall. I don't give a crap it's got our name on the job take some pride in your work or go flip burgers. He does a nice job. Now if I oops he calls me on it. Kinda funny


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i use purple inside fairly often. have ever since i started. i always put down cardboard or a towel and make sure the can is at least half empty.never had an issue.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> yea right sure it can....
> 
> give a new can of purple primer to a dumb ass
> apprentice......
> ...


anyone who lets a dumbass app touch a can of purple at anytime, deserves what happens. then again, if hes a dumbass app, then he probably shouldnt be working in plumbing, not everyone has the aptitude for this work, i know several masters that should be asking ppl if they want fries with that, not doing plumbing. yes, accidents can and do happen, but if you take all the proper precautions, should have no problem. 
however, i have seen what purple can do to unsealed cement tiles, not pretty, but luckily i had clear primer and i used it to remove the purple and worked great. i now only use purple if its being inspected, otherwise its clear all the way.


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

In KY we have to pressure test all PVC dwv, I couldn't imagine testing a rough with no primer on the joints:eek


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't think they mean there doesn't need to be primer but it doesn't have to be purple. They make a clear primer that when you shine a UV light on it shows the primer. Maybe they really trust you and will let you use clear primer. If a manufacturer can make a primer-less connection work like FlowGuard and is approved I am ok with that but I bet it will have a dark color tint to it. 

IMO if you do not use primer with the one exception I think you are asking for trouble.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We are not required to use purple primer but we are required to prime. I typically will add ust enough purple to the clear to show a slight purple haze.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

We don't need to use purple primer here but, we still need to use clear. There's no way it's approved without any primer at all. I've been told by the oatey rep, glue is just a space filler it's the primer which really creates the solvent weld.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

We are required to use purple. It would be nice to see a one step like flow guard. Has anyone had issue with the purple primer turning orange ?


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

Gettinit said:


> I don't think they mean there doesn't need to be primer but it doesn't have to be purple. They make a clear primer that when you shine a UV light on it shows the primer. Maybe they really trust you and will let you use clear primer. If a manufacturer can make a primer-less connection work like FlowGuard and is approved I am ok with that but I bet it will have a dark color tint to it.
> 
> IMO if you do not use primer with the one exception I think you are asking for trouble.


it said "no primer will be required for joining pvc", i think its stupid, but theres a few codes here that i think are stupid. ill keep doing it, but i will def use the clear, no more purple fingers.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

The only reason for dyed primer was to show the inspector you used it.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

dclarke said:


> We are required to use purple. It would be nice to see a one step like flow guard. Has anyone had issue with the purple primer turning orange ?


Not after applying it but every once in a while I'll open a half full can of orange primer anyone have a clue what that is avout


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

wyplumber said:


> Not after applying it but every once in a while I'll open a half full can of orange primer anyone have a clue what that is avout


That's what I was referring to. Oatey still stays purple and gets darker with age. I noticed it when everything became low VOC. Do you still use it after it has turned ? Any issue with inspections with orange primer ?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive gotten used to it looking ugly and now we dont have to use it? I personally like gray heavy body because the set time was a little slower and you could tweak the plumbness of the stubups...also less leaks when they wanted 10 ft. of head which is only 5 now....whatever... I guess, probably go to clear primer again.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

One of my app. That does not need purple primer. Look at the radio in his hand. Wtf!! 

No, hes a good hand. But , yes do not give primer purple in color to new guys. Or a torch!!!


----------



## heeterman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

if your making a mess with primer,thats just handyman sad.if you dont use primer ans have a blowout the manufactures will not cover any damage.and pressure you have to bevel prime or your on your own.on the other hand i never primed or beveled and no issue.but i love how neat a beveled joint looks


----------

